# ISO the Kicker!



## Tech NO Babble (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have a dish that I have been working on. It started as a healthy version of Dirty Rice. I didn't look up what was in dirty rice before I started the first time, and while at the store buying the supplies I added cabbage to the my list.

I don't know what to call it, but here is the ingredients. Brown rice, ground beef, ground hot sausage, onions, and peppers (habenaro, serrano, jalepeno and long green chilies (look almost like bananna peppers). 

I cook the rice separately, and brown the meat and drain. When the rice is almost done, I mixed in all the other ingredients and let the heat of the rice cook the veggies. This was too hot, even for me and my wife said it needed salt.

Next time, I made it the same way with the exception of salting the water I cooked the rice in, and added fresh chopped tomatoes. Better tasting with the salt but was still too hot.

Yesterday, I made more and this time I used less peppers (removed 1 of each kind) and doubled the cabagge and the tomatoes. Perfect heat, but now that it doesn't burn your mouth with the peppers, it is lacking something.

Can anyone suggest a spice or anything to try to complete this dish?

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 13, 2010)

tate is such a personal thing, I'm not even sure how to begin sugesting anything. I'd say start with salt.


----------



## jabbur (Sep 14, 2010)

You might try some black pepper or white pepper.  It will give it some flavor without heat.  You might also try adding a sweet pepper or celery.


----------



## danpeikes (Sep 15, 2010)

maybe some garlic and smoked paprika


----------



## buckytom (Sep 15, 2010)

you defintely need to finish it with salt and pepper, and i agree with dan that garlic is a good idea. brown it with the onions after browning the meat.

you could also add tomatoes, and maybe mushrooms.

and it may sound weird, but chopped olives or capers will add another salty, earthy dimension.


----------

